# Grave Stone Estates



## DreadKnight (Aug 10, 2011)

Sharing a few pictures of my haunt I have alot of decorating still left but all the big items are in place. Hoping everyone from HauntForum around SA Texas stops by. Last year was great I had approx 300 ppl come through, I am hoping for double that this year.

Here are the pictures that I have so far


----------



## DreadKnight (Aug 10, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Gravestone-Estates/166617500068844
Here is one of my zombies


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

*Great Haunt*

Love your details and your list of rules....good idea why not a donation? Thats great in this economy!


----------



## DreadKnight (Aug 10, 2011)

This is my 3rd year of yard haunting I have found that it is very addicting. We started with a small front yard cemetary now I have approx 3,000 feet of walk through. My themes for the year are a swamp, maze, clowns, zombies, pirates and jesters.


----------



## DreadKnightswife (Oct 16, 2011)

This kids think DreadKnight and I are crazy, but when I told our oldest that we will just sell it all and not do it next year she said, "NO!!!!!" She like the recognition we get for being the crazy halloween people!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Nice job y'all...................


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

this looks amazing. i can't wait to see this in person!


----------



## DreadKnight (Aug 10, 2011)

*updated pictures*

I updated my pictures


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

looks awesome!


----------



## DreadKnightswife (Oct 16, 2011)

Opening night was pretty good I can't wait till Monday!


----------



## DreadKnightswife (Oct 16, 2011)

Tonight we will have twice the number of actors as Saturday and our neighbor's yard will be open adding almost 1,000 square feet to our haunted house. If you live near S.A. come and check us out!


----------



## DreadKnight (Aug 10, 2011)

opening night was great had 46 ghouls come through cannot wait until tonight


----------



## DreadKnight (Aug 10, 2011)

Halloween was great, we had 246 GUESTS with anoughter 100 that did not go through the Haunt. A friend of a friend took some professional pictures for us here is the link. 
*clyde's Picasa Web Gallery*


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Great photos...wow, 3,000 feet of walkthrough...man, I gotta step up my game. Great job!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

you really got me! LOL. i really enjoyed walking through. oddly enough, while i was intimidated, the other part of my brain was analyzing all your props. lol 

i can't wait till next year!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Great home haunting! 
3rd year and going strong!


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

NICE! Man it must take you a month to set all that up... Looks like you had a lot of actors too... Glad it turned out great, keep up the good work.


----------



## DreadKnightswife (Oct 16, 2011)

It took us 5 weeks to set up just us two and some help from our 14 yr old, but you know how teenagers are they are gone at the word WORK! And we spent 6 months building! Love halloween and totally see us going professional in a few years. We will have too because we will run out of room!


----------



## DreadKnightswife (Oct 16, 2011)

Dark Angel 27 said:


> . oddly enough, while i was intimidated, the other part of my brain was analyzing all your props. lol


Dark Angel we do the same thing. We went to Ripley's haunted adventure for our anniversary (yes I know we are totally crazy) and were placed with a group of teenage girls who basically ran through the place. The DreadKnight and I were not happy about missingout on most of the good props!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

nope, that's not strange at all! LOL!


----------



## Ryan Wern (Dec 3, 2009)

Nice looking haunted maze and cool props. 300 ToT's is great attendance as well. Hope you reach your 600 ToT'er mark this year


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

your props are amazing,awesome job dreadknight!,thanks for sharing!


----------



## DreadKnightswife (Oct 16, 2011)

We finally got one of our video's from last year posted to youtube, thanks to our daughter, you can see it here


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I can't even imagine how much time and effort went into this!


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Dreadknight and or wife, did you guys have any problems with guests/tots grabbing or pulling on any of the hanging stuff?
Just out of curiosity, what were the balloons mounted to the walls for?


----------



## DreadKnightswife (Oct 16, 2011)

Fontgeek: We do ocassionally have trouble with teens grabbing stuff. The kids really liked getting into the treasure chest which was a pet peeve of mine as it was lights on the bottom with shinny stuff on top and they would mix it all up! But most of the time they leave things alone. I think the rules at the beginning of the haunt that ask that they please not touch things help, and our door person reitterates the rules to each group. The Ballons were for the clown area. Our neighbor down the street was an acotor at a local professional haunt for many years until the hours involved put a damper on his life so he comes and volunteers for us and last year he was a CREEPY clown! (the ballons were his idea) Last year he brought his son and his daughter, who is a professional stage actress.

Hairazor: There are MANY MANY hours of work that goes into this and some day I am sure I will tell DreadKnight that we need a year off but I'm not there yet! I LOVE making things and getting to do it with the person I chose to spend every Halloween with is better yet!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

DreadKnightswife said:


> Hairazor: There are MANY MANY hours of work that goes into this and some day I am sure I will tell DreadKnight that we need a year off but I'm not there yet! I LOVE making things and getting to do it with the person I chose to spend every Halloween with is better yet!


:jol: Yes, I say that every year....and then there I am in August stressing about what I'm going to do with my display....a weird kind of "sickness" huh?


----------



## DreadKnightswife (Oct 16, 2011)

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol: Yes, I say that every year....and then there I am in August stressing about what I'm going to do with my display....a weird kind of "sickness" huh?


It most deffinately is Pumpkin. But instead of August we start thinking in November and building in March.


----------



## DreadKnight (Aug 10, 2011)

Here is a quick update on Anubis-check; Temple Entrance-check; Falling walls using ceiling fans-checktheater. Halloween 72 days that gives me like 32 days of a real back yard!!! Here are a few of the pictures from facebook !! http://www.facebook.com/?ref=tn_tnm...1.166617500068844&type=1&theater&notif_t=like http://www.facebook.com/?ref=tn_tnm...40067860.44421.166617500068844&type=1&theater


----------

